# Speedcubing in Maryland



## RyanReese09 (Jan 24, 2011)

Kinda interested in whose in Maryland, as far as I know, Felix Lee is the closest to me in River Hill ~ 1 hour 20 away. Could use this thread for organized meetups on a weekend day or something.

I live in Harford County, near Bel Air (main "city")


----------



## da25centz (Jan 24, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Kinda interested in whose in Maryland, as far as I know, Felix Lee is the closest to me in River Hill ~ 1 hour 20 away. Could use this thread for organized meetups on a weekend day or something.
> 
> I live in Harford County, near Bel Air (main "city")


 
I live in Columbia (which is where River Hill is)


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 24, 2011)

http://www.cubingusa.com/cubers.php

This might be helpful.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 24, 2011)

I live 8 seconds away from you.


----------



## izovire (Jan 24, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> http://www.cubingusa.com/cubers.php
> 
> This might be helpful.


 
That map is way outdated, because there are at least 100+ cubers in CO. I'm thinking about generating a 'new' Worldwide map of cubers. It would take a lot of effort.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 24, 2011)

izovire said:


> That map is way outdated, because there are at least 100+ cubers in CO. I'm thinking about generating a 'new' Worldwide map of cubers. It would take a lot of effort.


 
the map wouldn't be outdated if people actually went and signed up. It's not like Bryan individually adds people to the map himself.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 24, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> the map wouldn't be outdated if people actually went and signed up. It's not like Bryan individually adds people to the map himself.


 
Bingo, and it's partly privacy reasons we don't automatically add people. I just want to facepalm people when they say, "Well, I'm looking for people, but I'm not going to register because other people aren't registered."

The other thing this does is actually measure interest. Sure, there are 100+ cubers in CO, but considering the Denver Open had only 14 competitors, many of them aren't serious cubers. Some cubers aren't interested in meeting other people. With this, you can at least get an idea of who would be interested in meeting people. If they don't want to sign up to be on a map, then they're probably not interested.


----------



## enigmahack (Jul 25, 2011)

*Baltimore Cubers*

I travel a lot for work, and something I like to try and do once and a while depending on where I go is try and hang out with fellow cubers for a couple hours if everyone's schedules line up. 

I'm in Baltimore this week, and wanted to know if there were any cubers that had time after 5pm this week to do some cubing somewhere? 

I brought a few of my cubes, nothing amazing, but I just like networking and putting faces to names or just meeting new people in general. 

Anyone in the local area?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm in the area. Depends on who else would want to come.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 17, 2013)

*Maryland Speedcubers*

(and for other nearby people as well)

Hi!

This is a thread for Maryland Speedcubers, to chat, organize meetups, and do other things. 

Our facebook group is located here.

We're having a meetup at the Columbia Mall on Friday, the 19th of July, from 3:00 to 7:00pm. Feel free to meet us at the food court!

EDIT: 3:00 TO 7:00, my bad >__>


----------



## gndesai13 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi,

My Son 11 is showing a lot of interest and passion for solving Rubik Cube. I was trying to find a Rubik club or something similar that he could join in the Germantown. MD area. Any assistance or contacts would be helpful. His current school does not have a club..thanks


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 25, 2014)

Hello!

There's no specific Maryland club, but there are speedcubers in the area! There's a competition in two weeks at River Hill High School in Clarksville, MD, organized by some fine fellow. The competition website is here. 

If you want any extra information about cubers in the area, feel free to message me on here


----------



## gndesai13 (Feb 5, 2014)

Appreciate the response. We will check out the competition.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 5, 2014)

gndesai13 said:


> Appreciate the response. We will check out the competition.



If you do, check it out soon! Registration ends tonight! If you register at the door, it's an extra $5!


----------



## aznanimedude (Feb 21, 2014)

i know there is one at the high school i used to go to in Gaithersburg :O
WMHS whut whut


----------



## AFatTick (Mar 3, 2014)

We have a facebook page at: https://www.facebook.com/groups/304302899646257/


----------



## asapCUBER (Jun 13, 2016)

AFatTick said:


> We have a facebook page at: https://www.facebook.com/groups/304302899646257/


How do u get that sweatshirt?


----------



## goidlon (Feb 23, 2019)

Just Stuff


----------



## lckv (Jan 6, 2021)

other than me at least


----------



## LukasCubes (Jan 6, 2021)

I'm close I'm in southern west virginia


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 6, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> lol no im in california


that is a useless reply.


----------



## AlecWindmiller (Jan 6, 2021)

I’m pretty close, Northern VA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carcass (Jan 7, 2021)

sorry, was born in maryland, but moved to utah about a year ago


----------



## EnochManor (Jan 7, 2021)

My cousin, Zack is a cuber and is in Bowie, Maryland

Keaton Ellis lives in Maryland though.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 7, 2021)

I'm in new york, only a train ride/4 hour drive away. I frequently go to Maryland to visit friends and family though.


----------



## Waterfire (Jan 7, 2021)

I've lived here in Maryland for over 15 years (most of my life).


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Feb 12, 2021)

I'm in Mont Co, MD


----------



## carcass (Feb 13, 2021)

Man, I miss the bois in maryland. Good times.


----------



## AJCubing (Jun 27, 2021)

I’m in Crofton, MD. Any cubers near me?



EnochManor said:


> My cousin, Zack is a cuber and is in Bowie, Maryland
> 
> Keaton Ellis lives in Maryland though.


How old is your cousin? I’m 11 and right by Bowie, MD.


----------

